
Terms of the Dune universe; excerpts from a reading by Frank Herbert - shawndumas
http://usul.net/books/sounds.htm
======
audiometry
Would rather hear him reading the complete text, rather than brief clips of
proper nouns. It all sounds weird like that.

------
Atavism
I wish there was a reading of Dune by him. He liked to talk about how he wrote
it to sound like oral history and to build with a verbal momentum but I don't
know how that would sound if read as an audiobook.

